# Good performance and low compression



## Jaafr32 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello everyone 
Lately I've been searching alot on the internet since i've done a compression test for the first time after my engine rebuild, and discovered all 6 cylinders compression about 110-115, and i was surprised because of the performance of the car is very good, so i run a leak down test and all cylinders about 13-5% wich I believe is ok! I need help guys i'm out of ideas and i don't want to open my engine before I figure out what is wrong! As i am collecting mony for a single turbo! 
So i found some interesting opinion on the internet wich says an aftermarket cams can cause a low compression as i am runing hks step 1 camshafts, so this could be true or its just some pinky dreams :/
Thank you!


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

110 on a hot engine WOT? 

Thicker head gaskets and cams will lower the CR, but it sounds really low. I would start by using another compression tester, and make sure the engine is hot and the throttle is WOT.

Good luck.


----------

